# Jun fan JKD Drills and Training methods



## SuperSaiyanJKD (Jan 17, 2018)

Does anybody have any drills or training methods from original JKD that they would like to share?


----------



## GreatUniter (Jan 30, 2018)

We used most of training methods from the book "Tao of jeet kune do" from Bruce Lee. 

There is a pdf version, although I don't know if it's full.

.[1975]Tao.of.Jeet.Kune.Do.-.Bruce.Lee.pdf


----------



## Bino TWT (May 22, 2018)

GreatUniter said:


> We used most of training methods from the book "Tao of jeet kune do" from Bruce Lee.
> 
> There is a pdf version, although I don't know if it's full.
> 
> .[1975]Tao.of.Jeet.Kune.Do.-.Bruce.Lee.pdf



Any chance you have another link for that? It isn't working. I have the book, but I'd sure like to add it to the digital E-book library on my phone.


----------



## GreatUniter (Jun 1, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> Any chance you have another link for that? It isn't working. I have the book, but I'd sure like to add it to the digital E-book library on my phone.



http://www.sssch.net/Admin/ckfinder...道之道.[1975]Tao.of.Jeet.Kune.Do.-.Bruce.Lee.pdf

See if this helps.


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

